# This one goes out to all the xNxP's out there (to those with extroverted intuition)



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Yeah! I think this is much of why I always "make mountains out of mole-hills". Particularly when I'm feeling tired or emotionally down for some reason, my thoughts will quickly start generating all the possible ways everything I do could go horribly wrong. I also start projecting how if I fail at this it will lead to all kinds of other horrors down the road and I quickly come to the conclusion that I am doomed.:frustrating::crying: It's hard to get my immagination turned back around in the right direction.


----------



## earlobong (Mar 11, 2011)

you are exactly right when you say "Particularly when I'm feeling tired or emotionally down for some reason,"


it's as if logic just goes go's out of order once we get tired...


----------

